# Norfolk to Annapolis



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m bringing a new (to me) boat up the Chesapeake in April with some moderately experienced people and have some misgivings about sailing through the night. Drawing 6''6" leaves very few options though for putting in. Can anyone out there suggest a logical stopover point between Norfolk and Annap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Best stop-overs: Great Wicomico - just west of Reedville, Smith Creek on Potomac, Solomons Island (best). Your timing will depend on the tidal flow. In good weather you can anchor just about anywhere ON the bay close to shore; but, but, but, night sailing on the Ches. is an extreme PLEASURE when the weather is good - no motorboat chop to spoil light air sailing!!!!
At night, give the mouth of the York, Mobjack and Rappahannock a WIDE clearance due to the many unlit fish traps - keep in water deeper than 25-30 ft to be sure.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Night sailing on the Bay can be a real pleasure. I have a very similar draft to your boat its not a problem. You can also put into Broad Creek on the back side of Tighlman''s Island near the mouth of the Choptank. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

assuming moderate day breeze and little to no evening wind, how long a trip would you judge it to be. I''m estimating 24 hours.
chefmango


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We made the same trip last May, 24 hours is about the correct time. We sailed straight through and stuck to the western side of the shipping channel, by doing so you avoid the tidal influences of the rivers and Calvert Cliffs Nuclear Power Plant area (you will see it, its lit up like a Christmas tree.) Our method was to hug the shipping channel bouy line, but staying west out of the shipping lanes. The biggest hazard noticed were the tugs in tow, their lights can be confusing against the shoreline. We draw 6'' and stayed in 20-30'' of water. 
Best of luck on your sail north. We sail out of Herrington Harbour North, a couple of hours south of Annapolis, look forward to seeing you on the Bay!

Hank and Lisa
s/v Haanli
Tatoosh 42


----------



## LurkerDog (Sep 6, 2000)

There''s repair work going on at the LNG terminal just north of Cove Pt, so you might want to give it a wide berth. Also keep an eye out just south of there as barges and cranes for the work are moved back and forth to the Patuxent River. The mouth of Solomons Island harbor can have a lot of this equipment anchored around it, so if you try to put in there in poor visibility, be very careful.


----------

